

Node.JS and Joyent Agreement - rafaelc
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/956a3431b1d9e937?pli=1

======
dasil003
Is Joyent any good? I was one of the original "VC"s on TextDrive where they
sold a lifetime account for $400 back in '04. For the two years I tried to use
that account there was a never ending string of technical problems that was
swept under the rug by a rabid fanboy contingent in the forums. It left such a
bad taste in my mouth that even today I doubt their technical competence even
though their platform is completely different.

~~~
jread
We've been using their Smart Javascript Platform (based on SpiderMonkey) for
the past year. They are supposed to be migrating that platform to Node.js
soon. The last outage we had was 236 days ago. Our current uptime for the past
year is 99.968%. We also began using Smart Machines 3 months ago in
Emeryville, CA and Andover, MA data centers and so far have 99.999%
availability on those.

<http://www.joyent.com/technology/smartplatform/>

------
jherdman
I'm really not sure how I feel about this. I've been churning it over and over
in my mind since I heard about this via the grapevine whilst in my favourite
bar tonight. The only thing I've left with thinking is this: for better or
worse, Node is the most successful CommonJS platform available today. Server-
side JS should thrive, but I'm not sure Node is the thing to do it.

Node, to me, feels like it's the thing that JavaScript the language _should_
be on the client-side; JavaScript on the server-side is beholden to the slow
pace of the client-side and is not developing the things it needs, at the pace
it needs.

I can't help but feel that JavaScript is the wrong match for this. Maybe
Clojure is better. Maybe something else is. I just can't ignore this gut
feeling that thing isn't write with this picture.

~~~
supersillyus
What bars do you go to where people discuss server-side javascript frameworks?

------
tlrobinson
Great move by Joyent. I just hope Ryan got a fair deal here.

------
siculars
Maturity is a good thing.

------
bhiggins
why would anyone want to be the next php?

~~~
mcs
Because nobody wants to be the next Rails.

~~~
guns
I think I'm lost on the joke; nobody wants to be the next overhyped (and
polarizing) framework that is beloved by a large niche of programmers and
launches a new segment of the industry?

Care to clue me in? (being honest; maybe I missed some news recently)

~~~
bhiggins
php sucks

